
Ask HN: I have a popular spreadsheet I want others to edit - pbowyer
I have a spreadsheet of Small Computer Cases [1] which I&#x27;ve maintained for 4 years. At the start the community added data; then it would randomly be trashed and I had to make it view only.<p>This sucks because people had great info to share. I&#x27;ve considered putting the data on GitHub so people can submit PRs, but the data preview won&#x27;t automatically calculate values (which the sheet uses) and doesn&#x27;t allow comments.<p>Google sheets does 90%, but to stop the sheet being destroyed I need to approve changes.<p>Can you suggest a way to make this work?<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1vAO-FDNhVi6rt2LC1iSG50-In-vfqXVhD-HZDqqB80s&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
ksaj
Couldn't you host it on a github.io site on a markdown table, and have your
script poll a csv file that is ready for PR action?

Or just emulate the awesome* lists that are quite popular already.

